# lean bulking



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi i want to try to bulk upas lean as possible. currently using promaxi with breaky and late night. usn ananbolic fuel for pre and post work outs. soluds for the rest of my calories. is it worth buying pes alhpa t2. To using during bulking or am i just going to waste money. any advice welcome..


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

A bulk is lean only if the calorie surplus is small, say 200-300.

Can be whatever food you like.

Don't waste your money on supplements, only get protein powder if you need it for convenience, otherwise plough your money into buying food.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

AlphaT2 is a fat burner isn't it? I would say its a waste of money on a lean bulk just be strict with your diet and work out your kcals and macros properly and you will probably find you won't need it.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes pal...it is.. good reviews on in. was woundering if it would help keep at bf down as weight goes up ??? cheers


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

what are your stats? training ect?


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Stats.. 176lb 17.7 bf 5ft 10 trainning 6 days on one off. only been training for 3 months most of that was losing 1.2 stone and 7%bf. now have abs lol


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

imo its hard to bulk lean. not impossible but takes alot longer than bulking up like a bcstard lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tony10 said:


> imo its hard to bulk lean. not impossible but takes alot longer than bulking up like a bcstard lol


yes but then its just as big a bastard moving the fat, so you end up doing twice the work and looking fat for fu*k knows how long.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol. so is it worth it ..?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

klint37 said:


> Lol. so is it worth it ..?


IMO and from my own experience no.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

klint37 said:


> Yes pal...it is.. good reviews on in. was woundering if it would help keep at bf down as weight goes up ??? cheers


Not as much as controlling your diet and training/cardio will. Honestly these things IMO are only good if you are trying to lose weight only and even then they only assist once diet and training are optimised. For example an overweight bloke taking AT2 with rubbish diet and poorly planned training will achieve nothing extra from it. My point being is thatdiet and training are the key to a 'lean' bulk.

In all honesty I'm not a big believer in the whole bulk/cut cycle that a lot of people go through. I think it's fine to focus on one or the other when you start out to get yourself the base you need to build on but from then on unless you 'need' lots of mass for a sport like strongman or rugby perhaps I don't really understand why everybody doesn't just try to add good amounts of lean mass constantly. It's different for bodybuilders who want to compete of course as the prep cut and so on is required but for average trainers like me who do it for fun, I don't see the point.

Nail your diet and training (if you haven't already) and spend the £30 the Alpha costs on beef and eggs! :thumbup1:


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Think nailing this diet may take some trail and errors. thanks


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

klint37 said:


> Think nailing this diet may take some trail and errors. thanks


Mate don't overcomplicate diet it's one of the simplest things.

How much do you weigh and how tall are you?


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am now 178 [email protected] 10.5


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

178lbs and 5ft 10.5


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

klint37 said:


> 178lbs and 5ft 10.5


Dont forget that 0.5 of an inch guys... it makes all the difference to the ego 

So your basically 5ft 10 mate ?


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol well i srink during the day ..


----------

